
Enterprise HTML - twampss
http://enterprise-html.com/
======
wccrawford
I guess this is supposed to be a joke. I'm having trouble telling.

"NEVER LEAVING AN IMG TAG UNCLOSED" - For instance, this one... I agree with.
Why would you write bad/lazy HTML/XML when you don't have to? Just close it.

The comments one is another. It can get ugly trying to determine where tags
begin and end in any decent-sized site. Commenting them starts to make sense
at a certain level of complexity.

~~~
jerf
Not closing an img tag is not lazy HTML; it's actually _correct_ HTML. HTML
_bans_ closing img tags! (At least some versions still in use, I haven't
exhaustively checked them all.) See <http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
html40/struct/objects.html#h-13.2> , right below the declaration of the tag:
"Start tag: _required_ , End tag: _forbidden_ " Of course, including them
doesn't do anything bad, but they're still not supposed to be there. (Nor
should you <img src="..." />, that's an illegal empty attribute called "/".)

There are a lot of misconceptions about what standards-complaint HTML is. For
example, before I went and looked up the link I just gave, I thought they were
_optional_. Nope.

 _X_ HTML is a different story, of course, but you didn't say XHTML. Probably
because you're not using it. Nobody sane does.

